# Outdoor gig: PODxt Live through PA or Mic'd amp?



## TheMasterplan (Oct 8, 2009)

Pretty much what the title said. I mentioned in a different thread that I've been called to do some music for a little festival that's going on and it's the first time I've played live outdoors so I have a question:

Is it better to run my Line6 PODxt Live through a PA system so I can not have to lug an amp around and have more effects/easier controls/pseudo wah/volume pedal etc. Or would it be better to play through my amp, mic'd or unmic'd and just buy a footswitch? I'm leaning towards the first option only because as it stands the amp I have at my disposal is a Line6 Spider III 120w and let's face it - it's not the clearest in the world. 

For the time being, I don't have a better picture of how large the space I'll be playing in:






It's not terribly large, but it's not super small. Don't know what that means to you who will be advising me here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 8, 2009)

I play D.I.'d all the time, just get them to give you some in the monitor & your good to go.

Nobody can tell that I'm not playing through an amp.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 9, 2009)

If I had the options of playing through a PA, even a small one, or playing through a line 6 spider III 120, I'd take the PA instantly. The difference between the two 10" celestions in the spider and whichever speakers in the PA (generally larger, PLUS a horn) will be staggering, if only for the reason that you can get completely different angles of sound projection/distribution which is a huge advantage with any large area, let alone an outdoor venue.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 9, 2009)

The more I think about it I don't even know why I had to make a decision between the two. I think I'm worried that maybe my patches aren't all at the same "level" and so I don't want to have to make gain/etc adjustments between bits.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 9, 2009)

TheMasterplan said:


> The more I think about it I don't even know why I had to make a decision between the two. I think I'm worried that maybe my patches aren't all at the same "level" and so I don't want to have to make gain/etc adjustments between bits.



That's what preparation's for dude. If you are concerned about the patch levels at all, you should make sure they're all good to go.


----------



## Harry (Oct 9, 2009)

The POD XT sounds a lot better than the Spider series (assuming it's not the latest IV, which sounds good though), so you may as well go with that.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 9, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> That's what preparation's for dude. If you are concerned about the patch levels at all, you should make sure they're all good to go.



I don't know how to do this before I get there though. I've only ever used it for distortion live before but this time I'll be flipping between different distortion, clean, etc. and I don't know how I can check that out without doing a proper test of what it will sound like through the PA system


----------



## loktide (Oct 9, 2009)

from those options, i'd go DI. an awful sounding amp on it's own won't sound better mic'ed.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 12, 2009)

TheMasterplan said:


> I don't know how to do this before I get there though. I've only ever used it for distortion live before but this time I'll be flipping between different distortion, clean, etc. and I don't know how I can check that out without doing a proper test of what it will sound like through the PA system


 
Well, if all your concerned about is levels, then set the levels on your own. If you're concerned about the tone, grab some nice headphones and work on your tone. The thing about DI is, the ONLY tone you're getting besides your guitar is the POD. So it will sound the same no matter what you use (except a guitar amp). Hope that makes sense


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 12, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> Well, if all your concerned about is levels, then set the levels on your own. If you're concerned about the tone, grab some nice headphones and work on your tone. The thing about DI is, the ONLY tone you're getting besides your guitar is the POD. So it will sound the same no matter what you use (except a guitar amp). Hope that makes sense



No, I know. I've used it live before, just never outdoors. I have tons of awesome patches, I'll just have to decide which ones I'm using during soundcheck and make sure the levels will be ok so that when I switch if I have to there won't be any issues.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but I got this as in my e-mail:

*****

Ken--got my answer--
this is the limit of what they can do.
so--do you want me to bring my husband's amp?
and now i have to email someone else to make sure we have a power supply-
sorry--this is the best I can do--



K****,
Assistant Professor of Communication




---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: R*******
To: K*****
Date: Wed, 14 Oct 2009 11:02:06 -0400

Here is what I can setup for your festival.
The setup I provided last year is the same one you will receive on 10/21.
It is an amp on a cart with two speakers. There will be a DVD/CD player (for audio only) attached to the amp so you may play your music. Along with that, I can connect a wireless receiver to the amp so you will be able to use a wireless microphone. I have one wireless microphone to give you. Your second microphone will be a traditional one hooked to the amp by way of a microphone cable. I will provide two microphone stands.
AC power for this equipment has to be provided by M**** Maintenance department. You should contact them if you haven't already.
The power source for any of your musicians has to be provided by M****, such as multiplex extension cords that you will need.
Any additional amplification for musical equipment i.e. guitar amps ect. will have to be supplied by the musicians themselves.
I can have my setup in place by 11am.
Regards,
R*****




So it appears I need an amp...is my Line6 gonna be able to handle this?


----------

